# LAN HDD - NAS, NDAS oder 2,5"?



## wischmopp90 (12. Juli 2006)

Guten Nacht,

Ich habe mir vor einen externe Festplatte für mein Notebook zu kaufen. Da ich auch an die Daten möchte wenn ich mal im Garten bin und die 2,5" Versionen Teuer und nur relativ wenig Speicher bieten möchte ich mir einen Ext. HDD mit USB&LAN kaufen. Nun kommt die frage auf NAS oder NDAS? Jmd. erfahrung mit eins von beiden. Oder doch leiber 2,5"?

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Das Problem an diesen Geräten ist dass sie (soweit ich weiss alle) mit Linux laufen.

Nun gibt es 4 Möglichkeiten:

1. FAT32 Partitionen.
Nachteil daran ist dass FAT32 Platz verschwendet und ich habe auch irgendwas von einer max. Dateigrösse von 4GB oder so im Kopf.

2. NTFS Partitionen.
Nachteil hieran ist dass die NTFS Unterstützung von Linux noch nicht ausgereift ist (siehe auch hier).
Es gibt zwar auch den Captive NTFS bzw. FUSE Treiber, nur stellt sich da die Frage ob diese im System schon vorhanden sind oder ob man sie nachträglich installieren kann.

3. Alternativ kannst Du aber auch mit Windows auf Linux-Partitionen zugreifen, wenn Du passende Treiber installiert hast.
Da gäbe es z.b. "Ext2 Installable File System For Windows" und "Ext2 File System Driver for NT/2K/XP".

4. Datentransfer per FTP (sofern unterstützt).
Mit FTP hättest Du natürlich die wenigsten Probleme. 
Dafür ist FTP allerdings nicht so komfortabel.

Ob nun NAS oder NDAS besser ist, hängt eher von den Anforderungen ab.
Auch sollen einige Geräte für den SOHO Bereich z.b. einen Printserver haben.
NAS vs. NDAS
Wikipedia: NAS
Wikipedia: NDAS

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrungen mit solchen Geräten, aber ich hoffe dass ich Dir trotzdem einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen konnte.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: bevor ich mir eine 2,5" HDD für das Notebook kaufen würde, würde ich mir lieber eine 3,5" HDD samt externem USB-Gehäuse kaufen.


----------

